# Any Good Books on Action Script Language?



## ajaybc (Apr 29, 2008)

My exams will be over on May 13th and will have vacation from then.I have decided to study Action script Language(Language used in Adobe Flash).

I intent to purchase books for that rather than online tutorials because I dont want to stick to the computer reading.
Can you programmer guys please recommend me some good book that teaches this language?
At this time I know only C language.So please suggest any books that are good for beginners.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 29, 2008)

are you a second year engg student?

sry that was off topic.


----------



## janki2008 (Apr 29, 2008)

Frankly, my favourite is  *www.learnflash.com/ I really like his tutorials.

You can go for ActionScript 3.0 Bible book very easy to read and to understand, and the examples easy to put in practice.

Hope that helps you to decide.

Janki


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 29, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> are you a second year engg student?
> 
> sry that was off topic.



Iam a 1st year BCA student.I intend to learn more abt web designing and stuff.As flash is one of the most used sw for web designing I thought larning action script would be of help to me



janki2008 said:


> Frankly, my favourite is  *www.flashlearn.com I really like his tutorials.
> 
> You can go for ActionScript 3.0 Bible book very easy to read and to understand, and the examples easy to put in practice.
> 
> ...



Is the flashlearn url u gave correct? bcoz wen i click it i see some ads dat is all.
Action script bible costs a whopping Rs.540.Any way will manage to persuade my dad to buy it for me.Any other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## janki2008 (Apr 29, 2008)

oooops my mistake apologies for inconvenience

*www.learnflash.com/

Janki


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 29, 2008)

This link works great thanks.

Btw I just downloaded the pdf version of the action script bible,went thru  a few pages and liked it.It is suited for both beginners and veterans.Thank u again for ur suggestion.
Now I have to arrange that 500bucks


----------



## siddes (May 4, 2008)

Try b213.net


----------



## ajaybc (May 4, 2008)

siddes said:


> Try b213.net



Great site.But they are all ebooks.I dont like the concept of sitting in front of the computer reading something.It is lot of strain.I downloaded the e version of Action Script bible too, but dint read it because it is the e version.I will get the book after my exams which ends on May13.

Thanks for your suggestion mate.


----------



## aasisvinayak (May 7, 2008)

Essential ActionScript 3.0  By Colin Moock is the best one ever I have read 

you can get the resources from 

*www.actionscript.org/
*www.adobe.com/support/flash/action_scripts/actionscript_dictionary/


----------

